# Red de Snubber



## Danko2 (Ago 28, 2007)

Tengo inconvenientes en como calcular la red de snubber. Por otro lado, la red que le puse hace que el motor encienda solo a traves del Triak, es posible que el mal calculo de esta red de snubber haga que se dispare el triak?, muchisimas gracias y si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradeceria infinitamente


----------



## dant (Ago 29, 2007)

Hola Danko2:

Si , es posible que la snubber que tu calculaste no este funcionando correctamente y estas
excediendo el valor permitido de dv/dt, es lo mas probable cuando tenemos una carga altamente reactiva, donde existe un considerable desfasaje entre la tensión de carga y la corriente de la misma. 
Cuando el triac conmuta, esto es la corriente se hace cero, la tensión aplicada en los bornes del mismo no es cero, debido al desfasaje entre ambas magnitudes. El triac entonces repentinamente requerirá bloquear esta tensión. 
El resultado de esta conmutación puede forzar al triac a volver al estado de conducción si se excede el valor permitido de dv/dt. Otra alternativa es usar un Hi-Com triac.

Saludos, dant


----------



## Danko2 (Ago 29, 2007)

Me ayudarias a calcular el valor de la red de snubber? Muchisimas gracias


----------



## Juan Romero (Ago 29, 2007)

no es muy complicado calcular y dimensionar una red snubber, solo hay que aplicar el calculo y las ecuaciones adecuadas para la aplicacion.


----------



## daniel1985 (Oct 13, 2008)

Saludos

Yo coloque una red SNUBBER entre catodo y anodo y no funciono, ya que al momento de conectarle al enchufe se acciona el rele (se dispara el SCR).

La resistencia y el capacitor no son los valores correctos  

pero al colocarle la red SNUBBER entre compuerta y katodo, ya no se me acciona. (es decir ya no se dispara el SCR al enchufarlo a la pared)

Mi pregunta?, porque sucede esto..............

La resistencia es una 10 ohmios con un capacitor de 100nf, 

dv/dt=5


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2008)

Allí va solo una resistencia de bajo valor (Por ejemplo 1000 Ohms) para evitar que alguna interferencia que ande por allí dispare al SCR.
La red de Snubber  va en paralelo con los contactos de relee.

Yo veo mal o R2 es de 100K ?


----------



## daniel1985 (Oct 14, 2008)

Saludos:

si es de 100k, el datasheet decia que la corriente de compuerta es de 50uA, 

5/100k = 50uA

Busque en el datasheet pero no encontre el valor de la resistencia que debo colocar.

como coloco la red snubber?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2008)

Serían 50uA sin la resistencia de compuerta, ahora deben bastante más, deberás "Bajar" el valor de R2 para que sobre la "Gate " aparezcan 0,8V para energizar el SCR.


----------



## alekse (Nov 20, 2010)

hola es grato slaudarlos
tengo una duda o problema en el diagrama que tengo no figura lo que veo en 
la imagen, hay un triac 45A que señala y que se conecta a la carga del motor,

es un circuito inductivo
me podrian decir como conectarlo y que componentes necesito como esta ne la imagen
esperrando su ayuda 
gracias 
disculpen , soy nuevo


----------



## vrujo koal (Sep 11, 2014)

como puedo calcular cual es la formula


----------

